# Challenges with my Gibson J35



## Jay Hoffman (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi all, 
Recently I bought a brand new Gibson J35 and I've noticed from the get go something seems off with the intonation. 

Essentially, I can't get my low E string in tune with the rest of the guitar. When I tune the low E and play a G chord, (I really notice it with a G chord) it sounds awful. I had this problem with a cheapo tradition guitar but didn't expect this with a Gibson. 
Should I take it back to L&M? Please help.. 
Also, it's treated well, kept in a case with a humidifier at all times.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you checked the intonation at the 12th fret.
What about nut height.
Sometimes you have to tune the low E a little bit flat because it can go sharp on the G fret.
Take it back anyway - they usually do a free set up after you buy the guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with Wardo. Take it back.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been told that Gibson's generally come with the worst factory setups in the biz. Get a pro setup and it should be fine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> I've been told that Gibson's generally come with the worst factory setups in the biz. Get a pro setup and it should be fine.


I have never owned one of these but there was a similar question on the Acoustic forum last week or so and the replies confirm what Butterknucket says.


----------

